# Johnson carb disaster



## Johnathan (Apr 18, 2015)

89 Johnson 60 hp. So I'm tearin down the carbs, all is goin good. Then on the last carb. The idle mixture scew retainer snaps off. I removed it with an ease out but managed to damage the seat behind it. So now I'm looking for a replacement carb. I can't find this specific carb anywhere. Would a carb from another 3 cyl 60 hp work here. Also what would be the difference between the three carbs top,middle,lower. They look identical. 

Ok I found some replacement carbs. The carb # was off but come to find. The carbs I have should each have a different # but they are all the same.


----------

